# Suzuki df140 Water Jacket Corosion



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I had a old motor that was stopped up really bad. Ended up putting the lower in a can with a strong mixture of water and CLR. I figured I had nothing to lose at that point. After 1 hour it was completely cleaned out. I flushed again with salt away and hosed everything down to remove the harsh cleaner residue. The can had a thick layer of crud on the bottom. I continued using the salt away and maybe that helped? The motor ran great for a long time. When it finally died from a #2 cylinder failure I pulled it apart and everything internally looked great even though I was expecting to see some damage from the cleaner.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I had a old motor that was stopped up really bad. Ended up putting the lower in a can with a strong mixture of water and CLR. I figured I had nothing to lose at that point. After 1 hour it was completely cleaned out. I flushed again with salt away and hosed everything down to remove the harsh cleaner residue. The can had a thick layer of crud on the bottom. I continued using the salt away and maybe that helped? The motor ran great for a long time. When it finally died from a #2 cylinder failure I pulled it apart and everything internally looked great even though I was expecting to see some damage from the cleaner.


Thanks man I have some Salt Away and I going to get some CLR. Just hope my pee hole doesn't clog up


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

enlarge the drain hole ........fit a drill bit to the hole and then go up to next size....my old zuke would glogged up w/ "sand" and a little drilling to care of it


----------

